# Ashtray with light



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

I've been trying to figure out a way to mount a light in the ashtray in my 96 200SX. Looking at the brackets that hold it in, and the construction on the ashtray itself, I don't see any good places to drill and mount a light. Are there lighted ashtrays from other NIssans that will fit into the dash in my car ? Or hass anybody successfully mounted an aftermarket light to the existing ashtray in a B14??


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

*problem solved... almost*

I was bored at work today and did a little riggin' I had a green LED indicator lamp, roughly 3/4" diameter, just sittin' around. It's the type of lamp you'd use in a racecar dash to indicate an accessory that is powered on. I drilled the required 9/16" mounting hole in the back of the ashtray and mounted the LED. All I have left to do is splice into the dash lights and I'll have a lit ashtray !! I don't know how bright the light will be once it's hooked up, but judging from the size of it, I'd say it should probably cast a pretty mean glow. I'll get some pics up when I can. Next I think I want to put lights under the dash to light up the footwells, and one or two in the glovebox as well.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

I've figured out how to mount a LED toggle switch fairly easily into the ash tray


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

out of curiosity....whats the point of this ??
I dont mean to rain on ur idea's or anything, but I just dont see the point is all...


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have bad enough vision as it is and when I have to look down into the dark cockpit and feel around for the ashtray at night it can be unsettling. I just wanted to put a light in there to help me see it in my peripheral vision at night. Which is exactly the effect I got. Last night I couldn't sleep so I pulled my dash apart and spliced it into the stereo wiring harness, That way I don't have to have the parking lights or the interior lights on to have the ashtray light, which is useful when you are watching a DVD in the parking lot of the loundromat waiting on your BVD's to dry out.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

NismoGa16 said:


> ...which is useful when you are watching a DVD in the parking lot of the loundromat waiting on your BVD's to dry out.


Well, at least he's got his priorities in order.


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> Well, at least he's got his priorities in order.



hehe, actually I got a washer and dryer last night, so now I guess I'll have to find another excuse to sit in a parked car and chain smoke for 2 hours


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NismoGa16 said:


> hehe, actually I got a washer and dryer last night, so now I guess I'll have to find another excuse to sit in a parked car and chain smoke for 2 hours


Install them in the 200...now that would be impressive


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

can't say I've ever washed clothes in the car before, but I will admit to cooking hotdogs using the radiant heat from the headers on a blazer. What can I say, it was raining and we couldn't keep the campfire lit


----------

